# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Distintas clasificaciones de las  aguas segun sus características.

## frfmfrfm

Distintas clasificaciones de las  aguas segun sus características. Existen mas, también entre unas y otras, pero con esto nos podemos hacenos una ideal básica.

Muchos de ustedes seguro que las conocéis, pero puede servir para recordar o para los que son técnicos en otras materias pero en esta no tanto.  

Niveles tróficos de las aguas:

Oligotróficos: Aguas claras con pocos nutrientes, poca materia orgánica y un alto nivel de oxígeno disuelto más del 70%.

Mesotróficos: Aguas que contienen moderada cantidad de nutrientes y son moderadamente productivos en términos de la vida acuática de plantas y animales.

Eutróficos: Aguas que está enriquecida en nutrientes, nitrógeno y el fósforo. Desarrollo de algas y zooplancton. Aguas con poca visión nunca superior a 2m.
Las aguas superficiales pueden estar saturadas de oxígenos y las profundas pueden carecer de el.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

